# Repticon New Port Richey - February 8 & 9, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
February 8 & 9, 2014

Where:
All Sports Arena
7716 Rutillio Court
Port Richey, FL 34653

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon New Port Richey:
Repticon's presence in the Florida market continued to grow as in December 2012, a new show made its debut along the more northern section of Florida's Gulf Coast with Repticon New Port Richey! This two day event, packed with all kinds of quality reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic species, found home at New Port Richey's All Sports Arena. The weekend was full of hourly educational seminars and live animal presentations, and door prize raffles sponsored by Exo Terra. Check this page again to learn more about what is in store for New Port Richey with Repticon in 2014!

Repticon New Port Richey Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

